# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  love game 2

## sanam

ok this is how it goes 1 person says i think this person likes that person i will start and the person im writing about have to tell the truth if that person really likes that person simple 


i think manni likes tisha and so does qambar now 1 of u have 2 tell the truth

----------


## sanam

ok this is how it goes 1 person says i think this person likes that person i will start and the person im writing about have to tell the truth if that person really likes that person simple 


i think manni likes tisha and so does qambar now 1 of u have 2 tell the truth

----------


## sanam

spordic im trying to express pll feelings dont u want ppl lget their love in desitwist so plz dont lock this 1

----------


## sanam

spordic im trying to express pll feelings dont u want ppl lget their love in desitwist so plz dont lock this 1

----------


## TISHA

ok theek hai i wont lock it either

----------


## TISHA

ok theek hai i wont lock it either

----------


## TISHA

but im not anwering this 1 some1 else can

----------


## TISHA

but im not anwering this 1 some1 else can

----------


## Qambar

> ok this is how it goes 1 person says i think this person likes that person i will start and the person im writing about have to tell the truth if that person really likes that person simple 
> 
> 
> i think manni likes tisha and so does qambar now 1 of u have 2 tell the truth


Ma pleasure that u think that but actually i like u

----------


## Qambar

> ok this is how it goes 1 person says i think this person likes that person i will start and the person im writing about have to tell the truth if that person really likes that person simple 
> 
> 
> i think manni likes tisha and so does qambar now 1 of u have 2 tell the truth


Ma pleasure that u think that but actually i like u

----------


## sanam

well i hate u cause i have an bf

----------


## sanam

well i hate u cause i have an bf

----------


## Roshni

ahm ahm

----------


## Roshni

ahm ahm

----------


## Qambar

> well i hate u cause i have an bf


I dont care but i still like u.. could u plz tell me the name of my Raqeeb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

> well i hate u cause i have an bf


I dont care but i still like u.. could u plz tell me the name of my Raqeeb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz yeh kaisi game hai :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz yeh kaisi game hai :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

> well i hate u cause i have an bf


u hate him just cauz u have "AN" BF ???
ny ways Qamber ab kya kaero ge  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> well i hate u cause i have an bf


u hate him just cauz u have "AN" BF ???
ny ways Qamber ab kya kaero ge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz

----------


## mahkooo

:whistle; :whistle;

----------


## mahkooo

:whistle; :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

well this is berry interesting, qambar > tisha woah mann too good  :Big Grin:  qambar i suppose you are a little on the darker side these days.. :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

well this is berry interesting, qambar > tisha woah mann too good  :Big Grin:  qambar i suppose you are a little on the darker side these days.. :rolling;

----------


## TISHA

kya

----------


## TISHA

kya

----------


## TISHA

endurer wat u mean

----------


## TISHA

endurer wat u mean

----------


## Endurer

care to comprehend it all by yourself ?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

care to comprehend it all by yourself ?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Tisha why are you so obsessed with "gays" or pornography? the link in your profile is simply 'absurd'

----------


## Endurer

Tisha why are you so obsessed with "gays" or pornography? the link in your profile is simply 'absurd'

----------


## TISHA

gays hell o no endurer i hate gay ppl ok thay is just so mean and wat does it say in my profile

----------


## TISHA

gays hell o no endurer i hate gay ppl ok thay is just so mean and wat does it say in my profile

----------


## Endurer

oh really  :Stick Out Tongue:  sweetie check out the "website link" in your profile :wink:

----------


## Endurer

oh really  :Stick Out Tongue:  sweetie check out the "website link" in your profile :wink:

----------


## rami

hehe, interesting game....

----------


## rami

hehe, interesting game....

----------


## sanam

please follow the message board guidelines.

----------


## sanam

please follow the message board guidelines.

----------


## sanam

edited

----------


## sanam

edited

----------


## TISHA

SANAM THX 4 TAKING MY SIDE BUT ENDURER IS MY FRIEND SO DONT BE RUDE 2 HIM PLZ

----------


## TISHA

SANAM THX 4 TAKING MY SIDE BUT ENDURER IS MY FRIEND SO DONT BE RUDE 2 HIM PLZ

----------


## Aleena

hey cool down sanam

----------


## Aleena

hey cool down sanam

----------


## sanam

please abstain from profanity at the forums.

----------


## sanam

please abstain from profanity at the forums.

----------


## sweetluv

edited

----------


## sweetluv

edited

----------


## Aleena

and why i m feeling that TISHA SANAM AND SWEETLUV you guys are same ? 1 person 3 idz???

----------


## Aleena

and why i m feeling that TISHA SANAM AND SWEETLUV you guys are same ? 1 person 3 idz???

----------


## sweetluv

THATS NOT TRUE

----------


## sweetluv

THATS NOT TRUE

----------


## sweetluv

HOW COULD THAT BE POSSIBLE

----------


## sweetluv

HOW COULD THAT BE POSSIBLE

----------


## sweetluv

> and why i m feeling that TISHA SANAM AND SWEETLUV you  guys are same ? 1 person 3 idz???

----------


## sweetluv

> and why i m feeling that TISHA SANAM AND SWEETLUV you  guys are same ? 1 person 3 idz???

----------


## imported_admin

_Tisha this is your last chance, stop making multiple ID's or we will be forced to contact your ISP. all of your duplicate ID's are now banned. I'm warning you one last time. Also remove the pornographic URL from your profile's website link. You are currently being banned for 1 day._

----------


## imported_admin

_Tisha this is your last chance, stop making multiple ID's or we will be forced to contact your ISP. all of your duplicate ID's are now banned. I'm warning you one last time. Also remove the pornographic URL from your profile's website link. You are currently being banned for 1 day._

----------


## Qambar

> Originally Posted by sanam @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 12:00 pm
> 
> well i hate u cause i have an bf
> 
> 
> u hate him just cauz u have "AN" BF ???
> ny ways Qamber ab kya kaero ge


Dear manni it was just kidding ok :wink:

----------


## Qambar

> Originally Posted by sanam @ Wed Nov 16, 2005 12:00 pm
> 
> well i hate u cause i have an bf
> 
> 
> u hate him just cauz u have "AN" BF ???
> ny ways Qamber ab kya kaero ge


Dear manni it was just kidding ok :wink:

----------


## Sporadic

no no admin ban her for more than 1 days.

----------


## Sporadic

no no admin ban her for more than 1 days.

----------


## Qambar

> :rolling;
> 
> well this is berry interesting, qambar > tisha woah mann too good  qambar i suppose you are a little on the darker side these days.. :rolling;


Very funny  :P 
qambar > tisha :rnop: 

Sach kaha Adeel bhai aaj kal meray darker days chal rahay hai  :Frown:

----------


## Qambar

> :rolling;
> 
> well this is berry interesting, qambar > tisha woah mann too good  qambar i suppose you are a little on the darker side these days.. :rolling;


Very funny  :P 
qambar > tisha :rnop: 

Sach kaha Adeel bhai aaj kal meray darker days chal rahay hai  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

Tisha he doesn't mean anything yaar, relax :ye;

----------


## Roshni

Tisha he doesn't mean anything yaar, relax :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm.....

----------


## Kainaat

Ufff some people need to get a life, posting with 3 ids:rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

Ufff some people need to get a life, posting with 3 ids:rolling;

----------


## Qambar

A person who have more than an Id should be band forever

----------


## Qambar

A person who have more than an Id should be band forever

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ya  :Big Grin:

----------

